# Quick and healthy breakfast ideas?



## aslandess (Apr 14, 2013)

So lately DH has been on a cereal craze and it's driving me crazy! Not healthy cereal either, you know the type chock-full of sugar, corn syrup, food dye, and preservatives. I didn't mind occasionally indulging in bad food, but it has now become his go-to breakfast and snack food. Then DD wants it too. Anyways I talked to him about it and he said "But it's easy!" So I'm kind of stumped on good alternatives that are as easy as cereal, and thought you Mamas would have some good ideas!

I'm open to suggestions that I cook/bake ahead of time too! 
Here's what I have so far:
Banana Bread
Steel cut oatmeal (I cook ahead of time and he just microwaves)
Yogurt with Granola
Toast with melted cheese
Fruit
Breakfast sandwich (I could make ahead and freeze)

(I would really love some no/low sugar options!!!)


----------



## Linda Brown (Jun 9, 2014)

you can contact me, i give the perfect quick and healthy breakfast ideas, good luck


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I do a variety of quick things like homemade oatmeal bars, boiled eggs, muffins, banana bread, oatmeal, cream of wheat, peanut butter waffles, and yogurt smoothies with fruit. I make sure there is actual fruit with each breakfast because it cuts down on sugar cravings. 

I think suggesting he eat a fruit first to be a good role model and rethink his morning routine may help him find time to model better eating habits. Oatmeal, and other hot cereals, is a quick food to make even without a microwave, we boil water and pour it in the bowl before covering it and getting ready for the day. Ten minutes later you have breakfast. It stays hot under the plate even if you take longer to be ready to eat. 

If he really wants the sugary food I suggest insisting he hide it and eat it when your kids aren't around. It's a very normal thing for parents to do.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Quesdilla with beans.
Smoked salmon and bagel
scrambled egg with salad
soft boiled egg with toast fingers and asparagus
healthier muffins like those from weelicious
bullseye egg


----------



## pumabearclan (Nov 14, 2012)

We are a low-carb-high-fat family and for breakfast we eat:

-cold cuts or meat salad* & cheese
-soft boiled eggs (with 1/2 piece sprouted grain toast) and butter
-cold omelet or souffle (leftover from dinner) with mustard & hot sauce
-raw beef or fish sashimi with herbs

with a glass of organic vegetable juice 

sometimes if we;re hungrier, raw cream or a few raw egg yolks as well




* there is no limit to what you can have here. I love jerky when I can get it. Ham, chicken, tuna, roast beef; all these made into "salad" is very economical if you add a few hard boiled eggs to the mix; it's also a great place to sneak in raw supplements like seaweed flakes, algae, or/and a drizzle of cod liver oil


----------



## BitesofHealth (Jun 5, 2014)

Oooooo I love this topic  People think I'm crazy, but my go-to breakfast is liver with scrambled eggs, 1/4 of an avocado and homemade sauerkraut! It is surprisingly quick to make, and soooo nourishing!

Other quick breakfasts I sometimes make are: 
-smoothies 
-homemade granola with kefir or yogurt 
-good-old bacon and eggs with a salad 
-leftovers from dinner the night before 
-a bowl of kefir or yogurt with chia seeds, hemp hearts and berries 
-homemade egg nog (if you can find raw milk and good eggs)

Or have you thought of making a breakfast casserole with eggs, vegetables and sausage? You could make up a big batch on Monday and have it for the rest of the week as leftovers.


----------



## blemsbouife (Jul 6, 2014)

yeah,sometimes if we;re hungrier, raw cream or a few raw egg yolks as well,thank you


----------



## aslandess (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah I've been on a journey learning about healthy eating and changing our habits. Hubby is open to try new things but sometimes still has a preconceived notion and I think that affects how he tastes new food. I'm trying to eat foods that I can read all the ingredients on the label, aren't loaded with high fructose corn syrup/agave nectar, preservatives, or food color. I try to make sure there is protein, veggies/fruit, and whole grains with every meal. We do really well for lunches and dinners, it just seems to be breakfast that misses the mark. I make lunches/dinner from scratch and since I'm not a morning person I don't have a lot of energy to jump up and make breakfast and tend to steer towards convenience foods that are typically unhealthy. Also hubby has a varying schedule and sometimes has to run out the door and there's not enough time for me to make breakfast. 

With that said, I love all the ideas so far! I can't do the raw cream because there is no place near me to buy it. The eggs I get from the store and don't really trust to eat raw, our next place I want to raise some chickens so then I can verify they're cleanliness and will feel alright eating them raw. I love kefir, and smoothies in the morning! (The first time I made DH a banana/yogurt shake he didn't believe me that there was no added sugar!) I think I'm going try to start making breakfast the night before, that way it's grab and go for the next morning.


----------



## crazyms (Jan 8, 2010)

I usually try to keep a stock of quick breakfast foods in the freezer so we can heat and go in the mornings if needed. Some of the favorites here are:

banana nut bread
pancakes
muffins
breakfast burritos
muffin tin breakfasts (do a search for muffin tin breakfast or meals and you'll find tons of suggestions)

I'll also freeze a few "family size" meals like quiche or casseroles to go. For other quick breakfast we use homemade oatmeal or grit packets and homemade granola or bars.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I often have dinner leftovers for breakfast. This morning I had chicken soup with bread and butter.


----------



## pumabearclan (Nov 14, 2012)

aslandess said:


> I think I'm going try to start making breakfast the night before, that way it's grab and go for the next morning.


Using the PP's idea: could you make ingredients that can be used in a cold wrap, pita or burrito?


----------



## beachymom (Jan 7, 2014)

I love a good, healthy smoothie. I read a blog where she pre-packed her smoothies so all she had to do was stick it in the blender. She got freezer ziplocks and put whatever she wanted into the individual bags. I suggest any combo of, frozen strawberries, banana, frozen blueberries, frozen raspberries or blackberries, fresh spinach, fresh kale, apple (with skin), frozen mangos, chia seeds, steel cut oats, etc. I have a magic bullet which is glorious because it takes a second to blend and is the quickest clean up ever. I got mine at costco so it was discounted and it's not that expensive to begin with. You'll definitely get your moneys worth. If you'd rather make a big batch, then I'd suggest sticking with a regular blender. Oh! and I only add water to it when I'm ready to blend...no yogurt, milk, juice, or anything (I feel it keeps it healthier) Hope that idea helps!


----------



## OklaFarmMama (Aug 31, 2013)

My mother does breakfast burritos ahead of time, and freezes them. And its pretty high fat I guess, but I've done casseroles in the crockpot, with hashbrowns, cheese, sausage, onions, and milk. I got the idea from pinterest.


I do love apple, banana, or zucchini bread for a light breakfast.


----------



## maddison rebecca (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Quick and healthy breakfast ideas*

I think the people are suppose to have a healthy breakfast in order to get a healthy day along. I think breakfast should comprise of the non-oily things and less fatty things.


----------



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

My favorite make ahead breakfast is sweet potato hash. There are various ways to make it & a quick Google search will find it on many Paleo blogs. E make it with cubed sweet potato, quartered apple chicken assuage, & chopped fresh baby spinach, etc. It reheats very well.


----------



## deenamathew (Jul 25, 2014)

A fast breakfast can still be healthy and Starts your morning off right with our easy recipes. Find the below recipes to be healthy and easy to make

Banana-Berry Smoothie
5-Minute Multigrain Cereal
Peach and Toasted Almond Greek Yogurt
Banana Quick Bread
Oatmeal Sconuts
Apple-Oat Muffins

I share a site which will be helpful for you in recipes of breakfast

http://www.realsimple.com/food-reci...als/breakfast-to-go-10000001047596/page3.html


----------



## happyhats (Jun 23, 2008)

I didnt see baked oatmeal suggested but its my go to. You can make so many varities and a batch lasts days. You can reheat, eat as is, or cover with cold milk.


----------



## jorjacahill (Mar 7, 2016)

For a quick breakfast, I always rely on muesli bars with broken up yoghurt. My DH and DD both are awful eaters who can gorge up on all things that are unhealthy! Earlier, they used to gorge on jam, corn with cheese/butter, potato chips and all such unhealthy stuff for breakfast. Since, I have to rush to office quite early, I found out this easy solution of muesli bars with yoghurt as a good breakfast alternative. I usually don't buy the muesli bars but make them at home on weekends. You can find the recipe for the bars over here. It is a very healthy and delicious breakfast dish, that, thankfully enough, both my DH and DD love to eat! Apart from it, I sometimes go for fruits, bacon with salad, scrambled eggs with bread or bean salad.


----------



## Nick D'Urso (Apr 2, 2016)

*Flax seed banana bread*

Hey!

I read your post and wanted to share a really healthy banana bread recipe with you! If you are pregnant you may want to talk to your doctor about consuming a lot of flaxseed. I came across this website called The Nutritional Source.

They have a lot of detailed information on health stuff and always add recipes. The banana bread might take a little longer than making cereal, but it tastes so good!

check out the recipe and the post on flaxseed, after reading it you might want to spend the extra time whipping it up in the kitchen. I really liked it


----------



## Nick D'Urso (Apr 2, 2016)

Nick D'Urso said:


> Hey!
> 
> I read your post and wanted to share a really healthy banana bread recipe with you! If you are pregnant you may want to talk to your doctor about consuming a lot of flaxseed. I came across this website called The Nutritional Source.
> 
> ...


hmmm it wont let me post think link??


----------



## Nick D'Urso (Apr 2, 2016)

aslandess said:


> So lately DH has been on a cereal craze and it's driving me crazy! Not healthy cereal either, you know the type chock-full of sugar, corn syrup, food dye, and preservatives. I didn't mind occasionally indulging in bad food, but it has now become his go-to breakfast and snack food. Then DD wants it too. Anyways I talked to him about it and he said "But it's easy!" So I'm kind of stumped on good alternatives that are as easy as cereal, and thought you Mamas would have some good ideas!
> 
> I'm open to suggestions that I cook/bake ahead of time too!
> Here's what I have so far:
> ...


if you want share your email address and I can send you the link  not sure why it won't let me post a link?


----------



## Nick D'Urso (Apr 2, 2016)

aslandess said:


> So lately DH has been on a cereal craze and it's driving me crazy! Not healthy cereal either, you know the type chock-full of sugar, corn syrup, food dye, and preservatives. I didn't mind occasionally indulging in bad food, but it has now become his go-to breakfast and snack food. Then DD wants it too. Anyways I talked to him about it and he said "But it's easy!" So I'm kind of stumped on good alternatives that are as easy as cereal, and thought you Mamas would have some good ideas!
> 
> I'm open to suggestions that I cook/bake ahead of time too!
> Here's what I have so far:
> ...


This might work now?

Here is the banana bread flax seed recipe


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*quick breakfasts*

I second dinner leftovers, esp. if I've made a Greek salad. Scrambled eggs with tomato/avacado/salsa/cheese or plain on toast as a sandwich. Homemade waffles from the freezer (I make banana pecan ones). Quesadillas. Breakfast pizza on english muffins. Leftover Bruschetta. Smoked or leftover cooked fish. Cheese on bread/toast. Fresh fruit like pineapple or melon. Cottage cheese or yogurt.


----------



## BlessedBeyondMeasure (Mar 14, 2016)

I hear ya! My hubby enjoys cereal too just because it’s so easy. But we’ve found some other great things that work just as well. And are even easy enough for him to take with him to work on those especially crazy mornings :smile:

1. Peanut Butter Breakfast Wrap
On Whole Wheat Tortilla spread 2 tbsp natural Peanut Butter with 1/2-3/4 cup sliced strawberries layered on top. Roll up and Enjoy!

2. Frozen Breakfast Burritos
I make 8-10 of these at a time (depending on how large of a package of tortillas I get)  Scramble 10-12 eggs, divide cooked eggs evenly among tortillas. Slice 2 bell peppers, divide evenly among tortillas. Add optional layer of 1 tbsp salsa and 2 tbsp cheese to each burrito. Wrap in each individually and freeze. Warm for 30 seconds to 1 minute in microwave. Depending on microwave continue cooking at 15 second intervals until heated through. It’s an easy grab & go & heat up at work or heat up at home! 

3. Overnight Oatmeal
In mason jar add 1/2 cup of rolled oats or steel cut oatmeal, 1/2 cup milk, 1/2 cup plain or vanilla greek yogurt, 2 tbsp chia seeds. Stir well to combine. Then add toppings, such as 2 tbsp natural peanut butter & 1 tbsp dark chocolate chips; 1 cup of favorite fruit (strawberries, blueberries, mango); OR 2 tbsp natural peanut butter & 1 banana sliced to name a few of our favorites. Sometimes we just do the base mixture and then top with our favorite granola mix when we’re ready to eat it (adding the granola overnight will make it soggy - this way it’s still crunchy!) Overnight Oatmeal in general can be made 2 days in advance.

4. Smoothie Packets
I premake smoothie packets for the freezer. In the morning it’s as simple as adding the ingredients to the blender. Super simple! For example, I will add 1 sliced banana and 1 1/2 cups cubed pineapple to freezer safe bag. When I’m ready to make the smoothie I add 1/2 cup coconut water, 1/2 cup water, 2 cups fresh spinach, and banana/pineapple packet to blender. I add ice (thicker consistency) or coconut water (thinner consistency) to reach the consistency we want. And if some sweetness is needed I add some honey. Oh and I also label the freezer bags with what’s inside, the rest of the ingredients needed and the date it was made - so we eat the oldest ones first and know what smoothie we are grabbing. 

We definitely love our breakfast! And quick and simple is the only way that works for us during the weekday crazed mornings. LOL :laugh:


----------



## Fillory (May 1, 2016)

My usual breakfast is: a few fruits (bananas, apples) + oatmeal + cup of milk. I'm trying not to eat sugar at all but sometimes eat honey.


----------



## Ambrossimo (Aug 14, 2016)

I cook seafood salad for my husband as he has read about foods that can enhance men's power http://ambrossimo.com/foods-increase-testosterone/ and ask me to cook breakfasts taking into account products which may contribute to his man's health. I love seafood too, that's why we eat salad for breakfast and some fruit salad containing bright fruit


----------



## hellen19 (Nov 26, 2016)

My breakfast ideas:
Mustard, Avocado, and Dill on a Whole-Wheat Muffin with Boiled Egg
Banana Bread
Scrambled Eggs with Beans, Tomatoes, and Pesto
Quinoa Breakfast Bowl
Fruit and Cheese.


----------



## vistapro (Nov 30, 2016)

Oatmeal
Cup of milk with almonds and bananas
Fresh fruits or juice
Soft boil eggs


----------



## Julia Fortea (Feb 2, 2017)

katelove said:


> I often have dinner leftovers for breakfast. This morning I had chicken soup with bread and butter.


That's what I also do when I have leftovers. Otherwise, I make a hummus and vegetable sandwich. I hate cereals!


----------



## dawghoused (May 29, 2018)

Breakfast should be light. Some bread, butter, and milk is perfect for breakfast


----------



## KTSullivan105 (Jun 18, 2018)

I love making fancy toast in the morning. Avocado toast with an egg or maybe some Peanut butter and a fruit. I also go with a low carb no sugar bread from Sprouts!


----------



## megan456 (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks for the simple recipes. Very useful.!!!!


----------



## JosephNelms (Nov 10, 2018)

I prefer a egg and oatmeal in the breakfast.


----------

